# laufschrift erstellen



## datastream (17. April 2004)

hallo,

ich hab eine dvd aus der ich gerne sequenzen rausziehen und um eine laufschrift (n-tv like) erweitern möchte. das rausziehen soll nicht das problem sein, aber wie mache ich das mit der laufschrift? 
zur verfügung könnte ich pinnacle studio haben. ginge das damit?


----------



## goela (18. April 2004)

Eine Laufschrift zu erstellen geht eigentlich mit (fast) jedem Videoschnittprogramm.

Allgemeines Vorgehen (nicht auf ein spezielles Programm beschränkt):
*- Erstellen einer Bitmap* (TIFF o.ä. wegen Alpha-Maske) in Photoshop o.ä.
Die Bitmap muss in eine Breite von der Länge des Textes (bzw. gewünschter Einblendung) haben. Diese muss nicht unbedingt eine Höhe von 576 haben, da man die Laufschrift einfach an die gewünschte Position (über Bewegung positionieren) schieben kann.
*- Bitmap in Videoschnittprogramm importieren*
*- Bitmap auf Zeitleiste ziehen*
Sollte man die Bitmap einen durchsichtigen Hintergrund haben, so muss eine Videospur gewählt werden, die Transparenz unterstützt (Premiere < 6.5 unterstützt Transparenz ab der Videospur2)
*-Laufschrift animieren*
Je nach Programm kann man die Bewegung entweder über einen Videofilter (Pan = Bewegung auf Bilder) oder Bewegung realisieren. Bei Premiere ist der Videofilter Pan zu verwenden, da Premiere Bitmaps verzerrt.


----------



## vt honda shadwow (12. Mai 2004)

*Geht doch ganz einfach mit Studio 8*

Hi!

Also mit dem Titelgenerator (integriet in Studio 8) geht das ganz einfach. Man kann Text ganz einfach durchlaufen lassen. Ich empfehle einen Blick ins Handbuch oder die Hilfe! Ausserdem empfieht es sich zusätzlich einen Grafik in den unteren Teil des Bildes als Hintergrund für das Laufband (übrigens Bauchbinde gennant) zu legegen.
Es gehen übriges auch Abspann-Texte (von unten nach oben) mit Studio 8/9

Gruß,


----------

